# How long after mc bleeding stopped did u ovulate?



## Kanga86

Hi ladies, I think I have finally stopped bleeding following my mc, a full 7 weeks later!! 

Because I have waited so long for this bleeding to stop i really dont want to wait til after my first af to try again. S my question is for the ladies who tried again straight away how long after your miscarriage bleeding stopped did u ovulate?

I have cheapie opk's and some cb digi ones just to confirm it, but really would like to know roughly how long i am expected to wait for ovulation if i even ovulate this cycle? when should i start using the opk's? I think i have about 15 cheapies so dont want to start to early?

xx


----------



## PugLuvAh

Its different for everyone, which isn't much help is it?

I bled for 6 days before I got a negative pregnancy test. 17 days after that I ovulated (using OPTs). I was extremely lucky to have my cycle get right back on track. My SIL had a d&c (12 weeks) and it took her 4 months before she ovulated again.

If I were you, I would count the first day of not bleeding (if you have a negative pregnancy test) as your day 1 and start using the OPTs when you normally would. Hopefully you'll get a good result right away! 

Good luck xo


----------



## Kanga86

I know it varies quite a lot for everyone, just was interested to see what happened for everyone else. 

I did a hpt this morning and I'm not sure if there was a line or not, but that is good because it seems as though things are getting better as it was still positive on Friday. Not so sure the bleeding has stopped now though, stupid body teasing me! Xx


----------



## Madrid98

With my first mc I O on cd26, that's 15 days after I stopped bleeding. With this one I'm still bleeding so I don't know when it'll happen unfortunately.

XX


----------



## SweetJennie

I Oed on CD 21 which was about 2 weeks after the bleeding stopped. I really didn't expect it to happen that soon.


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u for ur dates ladies, I suppose I will take today as the beginning of a possible cycle and see what happens in 2 weeks xx


----------



## asdlkjmnb

10 days.


----------



## spellfairy

Didn't ov first month. Missed the next two eggs. Relaxed had a huge sore period and that third egg bang! It split and I've two on way!


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, I o'ed 13 days after I got a negative pg test. I'm now 10 dpo and have my fingers crossed that I've been lucky again.

We wanted to try again straight away so I haven't had a period as yet

XX


----------



## newaddition

It is different for everyone. I bled for a week total after miscarriage (natural), it took another 4 weeks before preg test was negative. ( I was 12 weeks along with twins, so had alot of hormones in my system) I had my first period 6 weeks after miscarriage. I ovulated my normal day 13 of this cycle and am currently waiting to test again. I only waited to have one normal cycle before we tried again and I think we did it...lots of symptoms. Good luck.. it felt like forever to get back on track, longest 6 weeks of my life...first time I ever recall praying for af to arrive.


----------



## Ems77

If you count the first day of bleeding with the MC, I have ovulated on day 14 twice. I was about 6 weeks with the first one (over ten yrs ago) and 4 weeks +1 this time (August 6th)


----------



## Impatient TTC

I'm waiting to o after mc too. My mc was on 29th July, I was at 6 weeks, so counted 1st day of bleeding as cd1. Am now on cd 22 and haven't ovulated yet. My temps keep going up but then falling, and opks look like they're going positive, then back to negative. It's so confusing and frustrating! I have pcos but am still hoping to ovulate. Once af comes I have clomid ready to take for the first time.

Good luck! :flower:


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u so much for sharing ur experiences. What I thought was the end of my bleeding has continued til today so cd52 after the day of mc! Today the bleeding hasn't started back up so hoping that it has actually stopped now. Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Have you been checked kanga at the hospital? I went yesterday & they were worried because I'm still bleeding but it's 17 days. They even gave me antibiotics.

X


----------



## Sephorah82

I am also waiting to o after a mc on July 10. Bleeding continued for about 10 more days. Still no AF and no O yet :(


----------



## Mrsmitch80

Hi, my opk was correct, I got my bfp this morning xx


----------



## Kanga86

Congratulations mrsmitch80, fx for a super sticky bean xx

Madrid98 - I have had a few scans post mc with another one tomorrow and a blood test last Tuesday. I got given antibiotics on Monday and have been taking them for 6 days but I don't know if this is why my bleeding has stopped now though. 

Just starting to feel normal again as strangely it is weird going to the loo and not seeing blood! Hope we all ov soon xx


----------



## Twinkie210

I am on day 17 post D&C (I was 7 weeks) we are waiting one cycle before trying again, but I am temping to try to figure out when to expect AF:witch:. Yesterday FF thought I had O'd earlier this week:happydance:, but this morning my temps were back down, so it took away my crosshairs:nope:. It is so frustrating waiting for my cylce to return. Part of me wants to just go ahead and throw caution to the wind, but then the logical part of me says, no follow the Dr.'s suggestion! I know that many women go on to have healthy pregnancies right after a MC, but I don't want to do anything that might increase the chances of this happening again.


----------



## Loobyloo30

Hey hun, I ovulated 10 days after my miscarriage and bang.... I was pregnant again!  Good luck xx


----------



## Madrid98

MrsMitch80 congratulations!!! Praying for a healthy pregnancy for you!!!

Kanga I think we are in the same boat then. I was 10 wks when the mc happened and I've been bleeding all this time from 2nd August. Last Thursday I had a scan and the doc gave me antibiotics as to try to stop the bleeding or avoid infection because I've been bleeding for too long. On the other hand they showed me the pics from the scan & said there were bits still inside and that was the reason of my bleeding. Next Thursday I have the next scan and if it isn't clear I'll have a d&c they said.

If you've stopped then excellent because you can start to go back to normal. Have you done the hpt? I think I'll do it later today or tomorrow with fmu.

XX


----------



## Kanga86

I was 12weeks when i mc naturally after being told the week before at a scan my bean stopped growing at around 5 1/2 weeks. I did a hpt this morning and it was completely negative not even a hint of a second line! :dance: still no signs of bleeding either. I'm glad that ur docs seem to be he,ping u out early on, even after bleeding 4 weeks I ad a scan which showed something remained and got told to wait 2 more weeks before seeing them again! I am hope the scan tomorrow shows everything is clear. Xx


----------



## Madrid98

If your hpt is negative & your bleeding has stopped I'm sure you'll be fine. Let me know though! 
Xx


----------



## Kanga86

So left the scan so confused, she said there is still some tissue remaining but because I'm not bleeding to expect it to come out with my next period. she also said if the bleeding starts up again to go back to them and I will have to have a dnc done :( so much for ttc again :cry: feeling rather deflated now xx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sorry Kanga! But I think is better to wait for your next af and pass it naturally than to have a d&c to be honest. I think the recovery post d&c is longer than naturally.

I'm still bleeding but it's turn more like spotting. Waiting anxiously until Thursday to find out my fate. In my case she said either clear or d&c, no more waiting game. 

I really really want to finish with this!!

X


----------



## spellfairy

I personally would have a d&c. I had to have one as placenta was stuck after loosing my son:( inhad a negative preg test 6 days later. I caught the third egg and carrying identical twins (egg spilt) I took soy for a healthier egg also. Good luck Hun x


----------



## Madrid98

What is the recovery like after d&c? That's what I'm worried about spellfairy?


----------



## Babybaba

hey ladies...
i used opk after my mc...and i seem to have ovulated exactly 14 days after my negative hpt, i got my negative hpt the day after the bleeding stopped (which lasted 10 days in total..)

im currently 4dpo......
we'll see how it goes...not feeling overly confident...even tho i would love to be pregnant like YESTERDAY already! lol...but i dont mind if i dont get pregnant this cycle as i havent even had a proper period since mc, so i kinda feel like it wont affect me as badly as the next cycle will if its a bfn.....gosh i hope that makes sense im really just rambling eh...lol

baby dust....xoxo


----------



## Kanga86

Looks as though I could be up for a dnc now:
Today has been a hard day and im not completely happy with just waiting, plus the bleeding has come back again! So spoke to one of the epau nurses earlier and she went to get my notes and talk to the consultant i saw yesterday at the scan. I started crying down the phone, how embarrassing!! I said i just cant keep waiting, and she asked if i wanted to go down the surgical route? I said whatever i need to more on and stop playing a waiting game. She said she would phone be back. 
*
So phoned the epau as they didnt phone and spoke to the nurse again she said the consultant has been in surgery all day so not been able to talk to her. But she should be in tomorrow from 2pm, she also said from looking at my notes she doesn't see why she won't refer me for a dnc! So fx tomorrow I will have some more answers. Xx


----------



## Madrid98

Don't be embarrassed about crying! This is a very emotional time for all of us and we are having a very hard time. I think the consultant should have considered d&c for you earlier. Hope you'l have it done. If you don't feel well, please don't wait any longer and go to a&e. that's what the gyno advise me to do & you should do the same.

X


----------



## spellfairy

D&c floored me the first day after having it, I'd just got home and realised I couldn't walk because it relaxed my muscles:( just few days tops if it hits u. My bp went to 40/60 I had to have it cos of trapped placenta. To be honest I think the minute you realised your not trying so hard u get pregnant. Will also say I missed two eggs ( I dtd all the time too) and when I had a big period that was the month I got pregnant :) feel like cos I was struggling to take in the loss I was given 2 and it has certainly made me think to future. I've a scan tomorrow at 19 weeks (lost last baby at this stage) so it's a trying time. Wish u lovely ladies loadsa fairy dust.


----------



## Kanga86

I am having a dnc on Friday now, have an appointment tomorrow afternoon to sort stuff out for the op! Thank u for ur support ladies, I'm just glad to be able to have a move on date! It's been far too long a process xx


----------



## Madrid98

Well at least you know where you are going now. I may join you but we have to wait until tomorrow to find out.
XX


----------



## Kanga86

Hope ur appointment goes well tomorrow and u get the all clear :hugs: xx


----------



## Madrid98

I'll let you know! Not so sure myself!


----------



## Madrid98

Hi Kanga! Just to let you know that the scan went well. I don't need to have a d&c after all because she said the few bits I still haven't passed are so tiny that it isn't worth doing it. She also said I'll be fine to try straight away so I'll be doing that.

Hope it all goes well for you tomorrow!!


----------



## zofranks

Good luck for tomorrow Kanga - hope all goes well.


----------



## Kanga86

Thank u ladies :hugs:

So glad u are in the clear Madrid :) so happy for u, good luck ttc again and hopefully I can join u soon xx


----------



## Madrid98

I'm sure we'll be bump buddies very soon. XX


----------



## Kanga86

I have updated about my op in my recovery after dnc thread. Everything went as well as it could. 

It will be cool to be bump buddies, baby dust to us :dust: xx


----------



## Madrid98

Im glad i'll try to find the other thread xx


----------

